# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کمک درمورد معدل و دیپلم مجدد

## arman2kc

آقا من معدل سومم افتضاحه افتضاحه نمیدونم چیکار کنم.این دیپلم مجدد چطوری یه؟
به نظرتون بگیرم یا نه؟
و واسه کنکور بخونم یا واسه دیپلم مجدد (یعنی سال سوم) ؟
و  اینکه میشه مثلا دیپلم مجدد رو سال بعد بگیرم یا فقط امساله؟یعنی مثلا امسال  واسه کنکور بخونم و دیپلم مجدد نگیرم (و بخاطر معدلم ،رتبه خوب اگه آوردم که میدونم میارم معدلم اون رو بر*ین*ه توش و رتبم خراب شه) و پشت کنکور بمونم و سال  بعد، هم کنکور بدم هم دیپلم مجدد.
تالان که داشتم واسه کنکور خوب  میخوندم ولی تاثر معدل اذیتم میکنه همش میخوام بیخیال کنکور بشم با خودم  میگم من این همه بخونم آخرش معدل بوووقیم بیاد بری*نه تو رتبم به چه درد  میخوره .خواهشا راهنمایی کنید.(ببخشید اگه بد حرف زدم خیلی ناراحتم  :Yahoo (2): )
سال چهارم ریاضی هستم امسال.

----------


## rezarko13

داش دیپ مجدد تجربی خوبه درسای سوم همه دوره میشه من خودم معدلم 17 هستش ولی تاثیرش رو دیدم زیاده

----------


## rezarko13

ریاضیم هستم

----------


## arman2kc

نه من ریاضی میخوام بگیرم.نمیشه؟

----------


## rezarko13

نه باید غیر از دیپلم خودت باشه

----------


## khaan

> نه من ریاضی میخوام بگیرم.نمیشه؟


نه نمیشه ولی ترمیم معدل شاید خرداد اجرایی بشه بتونی انجامش بدی.

----------


## idealist

> نه من ریاضی میخوام بگیرم.نمیشه؟


*فقط میتونی تو یه رشته دیگه دیپلم بگیری ، اگه میخای تو رشته خودت دیپلم بگیری باید صبر کنی سال بعد که طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه بعد بری همین دروس خودت رو دوباره امتحان بدی*

----------


## arman2kc

پس دیگه **** رفتم دیگه.کنکور و ... رو ینی کلا بیخیال شم؟

----------


## rezarko13

خخخ خرداد نمیشه امتحان داد من دیپ مجدد رو ترجیح میدم

----------


## arman2kc

> *فقط میتونی تو یه رشته دیگه دیپلم بگیری ، اگه میخای تو رشته خودت دیپلم بگیری باید صبر کنی سال بعد که طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه بعد بری همین دروس خودت رو دوباره امتحان بدی*


مرسی به احتمال زیاد پشت کنکور بمونم.و اینکه من منطقه سه هستم حالا تاثیر معدل چطور میشه؟

----------


## arman2kc

میگم شاید منطقه 3 بودنم باعث شه که معدل تاثیر منفی نذاره و منطقه 3 اون رو جبران کنه.

----------


## idealist

> مرسی به احتمال زیاد پشت کنکور بمونم.و اینکه من منطقه سه هستم حالا تاثیر معدل چطور میشه؟


*اگه قراره پشت کنکور بمونی پس نگران نباش ، تا اون موقع ترمیم معدل اجرایی میشه و میتونی دوباره امتحان نهایی بدی و نمراتت رو اصلاح کنی*

----------


## idealist

> میگم شاید منطقه 3 بودنم باعث شه که معدل تاثیر منفی نذاره و منطقه 3 اون رو جبران کنه.


*شما معدلت چنده مگه؟*

----------


## arman2kc

> *اگه قراره پشت کنکور بمونی پس نگران نباش ، تا اون موقع ترمیم معدل اجرایی میشه و میتونی دوباره امتحان نهایی بدی و نمراتت رو اصلاح کنی*


مرسی.تاثیر منطقه سه چطور میشه؟یعنی میتونه معدل رو جبران کنه یا حتی بهترش هم بکنه؟

----------


## arman2kc

تقریبا 12 :Yahoo (19): 
درسم خوبه و همه چیز رو میفهمم ولی متاسفانه دو مورد بد دارم یکیش اینه که همش پیشگویی منفی میکنم یکیش هم استرس دارم بخاطر همین کم شدم.همین امتحان حسابانمون رو میتونستم 19یا20بگیرم همه سوالات رو بلد بودم ولی .... .
یعنی اکثر درسا و امتحانا واسم خیلی راحت بودن این استرسه نذاشت. :Yahoo (19):

----------


## idealist

> تقریبا 12
> درسم خوبه و همه چیز رو میفهمم ولی متاسفانه دو مورد بد دارم یکیش اینه که همش پیشگویی منفی میکنم یکیش هم استرس دارم بخاطر همین کم شدم.همین امتحان حسابانمون رو میتونستم 19یا20بگیرم همه سوالات رو بلد بودم ولی .... .
> یعنی اکثر درسا و امتحانا واسم خیلی راحت بودن این استرسه نذاشت.


*فعلا بخون برا کنکور اگه قبول نشدی سال بعد ترمیم معدل کن. یا اینکه امسال میتونی دیپ مجدد بگیری اما یه کم دنگ و فنگ داره*

----------


## daniad

نه برادر بیخیال چرا
دیپلم گرفتن با معدل بالا کاری نداره نسبت به کنکور 
یه ماه فقط نصف ساعت مطالعتو بزار برا دیپ و معدل بالا بگیر کنکورتم بخون 
یه سال کشک نیست که الکی هدر بدی که
پ.ن :
 100 بارم خورد کفگیرت تش 200 دفه بگو من میرسم
بلند شه از منه هرکی بهتر همه باید تسلیم تصمیمت شن

----------


## Raha74

> نه برادر بیخیال چرا
> دیپلم گرفتن با معدل بالا کاری نداره نسبت به کنکور 
> یه ماه فقط نصف ساعت مطالعتو بزار برا دیپ و معدل بالا بگیر کنکورتم بخون 
> یه سال کشک نیست که الکی هدر بدی که
> پ.ن :
>  100 بارم خورد کفگیرت تش 200 دفه بگو من میرسم
> بلند شه از منه هرکی بهتر همه باید تسلیم تصمیمت شن


این قضیه تاثیر معدل پیش چیه ؟ میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت ولی پیشت تجربی باشه ، دیپلم مجدد ریاضی ؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## khaan

> این قضیه تاثیر معدل پیش چیه ؟ میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت ولی پیشت تجربی باشه ، دیپلم مجدد ریاضی ؟


بله هیچ ایرادی هم نداره همه الکی میترسن.

----------


## bbehzad

بچه ها ترمیم معدل اجرا نمیشه سازمان سنجش مخالفشه.یه منبع موثق بهم گفت که نمیزارن اجرایی شه چون قرار باشه معدلا ترمیم شه که تاثیر معدل بی معنی میشه.گفت مشاورای سنجش شدیدا مخالفت میکنن و رییس جمهور موقع امضاش میگن که طرح خوبی نیست .اون زرافشان حرف مفت زیاد میزنه.

----------


## daniad

> این قضیه تاثیر معدل پیش چیه ؟ میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت ولی پیشت تجربی باشه ، دیپلم مجدد ریاضی ؟


خوب فعلا کل دقدقه ما ام همینه دیگه 
گویا حتی خود مسئولین سنجش و آموزش پرورشم نمیدونن هنوز  :Yahoo (20): 
قابل توجه دوستانی که میخان دیپ مجدد بگیرن - صفحه 17

----------


## arman2kc

> بچه ها ترمیم معدل اجرا نمیشه سازمان سنجش مخالفشه.یه منبع موثق بهم گفت که نمیزارن اجرایی شه چون قرار باشه معدلا ترمیم شه که تاثیر معدل بی معنی میشه.گفت مشاورای سنجش شدیدا مخالفت میکنن و رییس جمهور موقع امضاش میگن که طرح خوبی نیست .اون زرافشان حرف مفت زیاد میزنه.


بدبخت شدم که! 
خب حالا چیکار کنم؟
ینی قید دانشگاه و کنکور رو بزنم؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## arman2kc

با سهمیه منطقه 3 میتونین حساب کنین که کلا سرمعدلم چی میاد؟
ینی سهمیه من میتونه معدلم رو جبران کنه؟

----------


## sami7

*اینم یه درس خوب بود که بفهمیم تو بعضی راه ها دیگه برگشتی نیست و بعضی تنبلی ها رو نمیشه جبرانش کرد

خودمم متاسفانه معدلم پایینه ...
*

----------


## Dayi javad

> با سهمیه منطقه 3 میتونین حساب کنین که کلا سرمعدلم چی میاد؟
> ینی سهمیه من میتونه معدلم رو جبران کنه؟


من نمیدونم شما در مورد منطقه 3 فک میکنین !

داداش گلم اصن دل به منطقه 3 بودنت نبند همش چرت ! معدل رو هیچی جبران نمیکنه مگه این که ترمیم معدل ی روزی اجرا بشه !
حتی بعضیا میگن با چن تا تست بیشتر میشه معدل کمو جبران کرد ک کاملا اشتبا ! چن تا تست بیشتر نتیجه کنکورت بهتر میشه هیچ چیزی معدلو جبران نمیکنه !

اینقد بخون و  درصداتو بالا بزن ک با وجود معدل پایین رتبت خوب بشه

----------


## arman2kc

آخه خداوکیلی من تنبلی نکردم :Yahoo (19):  
حالا کسی از شما میتونه با منطقه 3 شرایطم رو حساب کنه؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dayi javad

> آخه خداوکیلی من تنبلی نکردم 
> حالا کسی از شما میتونه با منطقه 3 شرایطم رو حساب کنه؟


منطقه 3 رو فراموش کن واس ی رتبه خوب بخون ( فک کن اصن سهمیه نداری )

----------


## arman2kc

الان مثلا رتبه من اگه 50 باشه معدلم گَندَم چه بلایی سرش میاره؟

----------


## idealist

> آخه خداوکیلی من تنبلی نکردم 
> حالا کسی از شما میتونه با منطقه 3 شرایطم رو حساب کنه؟


*اقا کنکور ریاضی مثل تجربی نیست که انقد فشردگی جمعیت و حساسیت داشته باشه ، دختر عمه من جمع درصداش خدا شاهده به 50 درصد نمیرسید شد 5 هزار منطقه سه ریاضی (معدل 16) شما مطمئن باش عمومی ها و شیمی رو 50 بزنی ریاضی رو 10 درصد و فیزیک رو 20 درصد بزنی هر چی دلت بخاد قبول میشی.*

----------


## Dayi javad

> الان مثلا رتبه من اگه 50 باشه معدلم گَندَم چه بلایی سرش میاره؟


بستگی به نمره های هر درست داره ! 

خب اگ خیلی بد باش میبینی میری بالای 500 .... هزار 

بستگی داره رقیبای 95 در چ سطح باشن ! 

مطمئنن سال به سال معدلا بهتر میشه ! خب رقابت سنگین تر میشه ب خصوص تو تجربی و نیاز که درصدای کنکورو خیلی خوب بزنی

----------


## arman2kc

منی که معدلم کتبیم فاصله کمی با 12 داره مثلا 11/90 باید چیکار کنم تا رتبه 3000به پایین بیارم اصلا امکانش هست؟
مثلا از هر درس چند درصد باید بزنم؟

----------


## idealist

> آخه خداوکیلی من تنبلی نکردم 
> حالا کسی از شما میتونه با منطقه 3 شرایطم رو حساب کنه؟


*اقا کنکور ریاضی مثل تجربی نیست که انقد فشردگی جمعیت و حساسیت داشته باشه ، دختر عمه من جمع درصداش خدا شاهده به 50 درصد نمیرسید شد 5 هزار منطقه سه ریاضی (معدل 16) شما مطمئن باش عمومی ها و شیمی رو 50 بزنی ریاضی رو 10 درصد و فیزیک رو 20 درصد بزنی هر چی دلت بخاد قبول میشی.*

----------


## arman2kc

آخه فامیل شما معدلش 16 بود.
من کجا و اون کجا!!
امسال 90درصد مدرسه ی ما از دروس مختلف افتادن که ای کاش منم می افتادم تا معدلم رو خوب میکردم.ولی معدلم گویای درسم نیست برعکس ، درسم خوبه امسال خیلی استرس گرفتم :Yahoo (19): 
مثلا من با این درصدا الان رتبم چی میشه؟
عربی:90درصد
ریاضی:20درصد
فیزیک:30درصد
دینی:80درصد
شیمی:40درصد
زبان:80درصد
:ادبیات و زبان فارسی:15درصد
معدل:تقریبا 12 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## idealist

> آخه فامیل شما معدلش 16 بود.
> من کجا و اون کجا!!
> امسال 90درصد مدرسه ی ما از دروس مختلف افتادن که ای کاش منم می افتادم تا معدلم رو خوب میکردم.ولی معدلم گویای درسم نیست برعکس ، درسم خوبه امسال خیلی استرس گرفتم
> مثلا من با این درصدا الان رتبم چی میشه؟
> عربی:90درصد
> ریاضی:20درصد
> فیزیک:30درصد
> دینی:80درصد
> شیمی:40درصد
> ...


*ادبیاتت رو یه کم بیشتر کار کنی بدون شک هر رشته ای که بخای قبول میشی ، اما احتمالا نباید به فکر دانشگاه های 5 شهر بزرگ کشور باشی.*

----------


## arman2kc

> *ادبیاتت رو یه کم بیشتر کار کنی بدون شک هر رشته ای که بخای قبول میشی ، اما احتمالا نباید به فکر دانشگاه های 5 شهر بزرگ کشور باشی.*


مثلا چند میشه رتبم؟حالا اینا رو تقریبی گفتم شاید اگه بخونمشون خیلی خیلی بهتر بشن.اگه میشه نحوه ی تاثیر معدل رو بگین.مثلا معدل 12 رتبه ی 1 کشور رو چند میکنه(1کشور گفتم چون بهتر تاثیرش رو بفهمم!)
آخه منم از یه مشاور پرسیدم اون اینجوری بهم فهموند که معدل تاثیر منفی نداره یعنی از درصد ها و رتبه و ترازت کم نمیکنه تاثیر منفی معدل یعنی اینکه مثلا اگه درس زبان رو نهایی 20 بشی 25درصد ازش توی کنکور آماده میگیری حالا اگه مثلا صفر بشی 25 درصد رو نمیگیری و اصلا صفر درصد یعنی هیچی ازش نمیگیری یا مثلا 10 بشی 12 درصد میگیری دیگه نگفت که ازت کم میکنن و رتبتو خراب میکنن حالا این یارو درست گفته؟

----------


## 7p7

> مثلا چند میشه رتبم؟حالا اینا رو تقریبی گفتم شاید اگه بخونمشون خیلی خیلی بهتر بشن.اگه میشه نحوه ی تاثیر معدل رو بگین.مثلا معدل 12 رتبه ی 1 کشور رو چند میکنه(1کشور گفتم چون بهتر تاثیرش رو بفهمم!)
> آخه منم از یه مشاور پرسیدم اون اینجوری بهم فهموند که معدل تاثیر منفی نداره یعنی از درصد ها و رتبه و ترازت کم نمیکنه تاثیر منفی معدل یعنی اینکه مثلا اگه درس زبان رو نهایی 20 بشی 25درصد ازش توی کنکور آماده میگیری حالا اگه مثلا صفر بشی 25 درصد رو نمیگیری و اصلا صفر درصد یعنی هیچی ازش نمیگیری یا مثلا 10 بشی 12 درصد میگیری دیگه نگفت که ازت کم میکنن و رتبتو خراب میکنن حالا این یارو درست گفته؟


اون مشاور كاملا چرت و پرت گفته!! چون از هر نمره يك تراز بدست مياد مثلا تراز نمره ٦٠٠٠ و تراز درصد ٨٠٠٠ در اينصورت تراز ميانگين ميشه ٧٥٠٠
معدل ٢٠ هم حتى تو درصداى بالا تاثير منفى ميذاره و فقط تو درصداى پايينه كه تاثير مثبت داره

----------


## arman2kc

> اون مشاور كاملا چرت و پرت گفته!! چون از هر نمره يك تراز بدست مياد مثلا تراز نمره ٦٠٠٠ و تراز درصد ٨٠٠٠ در اينصورت تراز ميانگين ميشه ٧٥٠٠
> معدل ٢٠ هم حتى تو درصداى بالا تاثير منفى ميذاره و فقط تو درصداى پايينه كه تاثير مثبت داره


البته اون مشاور برای هر درس میگفت من کُلّیش کردم.
1-معدل رو اصلا چطور توی رتبه اعمال میکنن؟
فقط اینو بهم بگین که*2- اگه کسی رتبه 1 کشور بیاره(بدون اعمال معدل) بعدش معدلش اگه 12باشه رو روش اعمال کنن رتبش چند میشه؟*
3-یکم در مورد اعمال معدل توضیح بدین ممنون میشم.
4-تکلیف من این وسط چی میشه؟!! یعنی با این معدل بووووقیم باید چه بووووقی بوخورم!
تو رو خدا یه راهنمایی جامع کنین من بدونم باید چیکار کنم شاید تغییر رشته دادم رفتم یه رشته دیگه خوندم شایدم ترک تحصیل !والا بوخودا!!!

----------


## 7p7

> البته اون مشاور برای هر درس میگفت من کُلّیش کردم.
> 1-معدل رو اصلا چطور توی رتبه اعمال میکنن؟
> فقط اینو بهم بگین که*2- اگه کسی رتبه 1 کشور بیاره(بدون اعمال معدل) بعدش معدلش اگه 12باشه رو روش اعمال کنن رتبش چند میشه؟*
> 3-یکم در مورد اعمال معدل توضیح بدین ممنون میشم.
> 4-تکلیف من این وسط چی میشه؟!! یعنی با این معدل بووووقیم باید چه بووووقی بوخورم!
> تو رو خدا یه راهنمایی جامع کنین من بدونم باید چیکار کنم شاید تغییر رشته دادم رفتم یه رشته دیگه خوندم شایدم ترک تحصیل !والا بوخودا!!!


رو درصداى رتبه ١ چه تاثيرى داره رو نميدونم ولى اينو ميدونم تو كنكور رياضى امسال يكى كه درصداش در حدود ١٥٠ كشورى بود به خاطر معدل نه چندان بد ١٧/٣٠ رتيش شد ٧٢٠ كشورى جالا چه برسه به معدلهاى پايين تر ...( هر چي پايين تر بياد كاهش تراز هم بيشتره )
نميگم كارى نميشه كرد و نميخوام اميد الكى بدم ولى با تلاش خيلى خيلى زياد نتيجه ى خوبى ميشه گرفت ولى كلا اگر ميخواين با اين نمره شركت كنيد انتظاراتتون رو بايد پايين بياريد

----------


## arman2kc

اونطوری که توی اینترنت گشتم مثل اینکه به احتمال زیاد توی سال 96 طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه.
اجرا بشه شاید رتبه 2رقمی بیارم  :Yahoo (94): 
حالا میشه یه میانگین درصد بدین؟
هم معدل پایینم رو در نظر بگیرین هم درصد های کنکور رو.مثلا بگین دینی رو باید این همه بزنی ریاضی رو این همه فیزیک رو این همه و... تا رتبت با اعمال معدل بشه 3000یا زیر 3000

----------


## Dayi javad

> اونطوری که توی اینترنت گشتم مثل اینکه به احتمال زیاد توی سال 96 طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه.
> اجرا بشه شاید رتبه 2رقمی بیارم 
> حالا میشه یه میانگین درصد بدین؟
> هم معدل پایینم رو در نظر بگیرین هم درصد های کنکور رو.مثلا بگین دینی رو باید این همه بزنی ریاضی رو این همه فیزیک رو این همه و... تا رتبت با اعمال معدل بشه 3000یا زیر 3000


آقا خواهشا واس خود مرز و حد و اندازه تعیین نکن ! حداقل بگو همه رو باید بالای 60 -70 بزنم !
ببین فرق اینکه بگی باید بالای 60 بزنم خیلی با این که بگی 60 بزنم ! امیدوارم منظورمو فهمیده باشی 

اگ معدلت پاین مث من باید خیلی بخونیم و درصدای بالاتری نسبت به اونایی که با معدل بالا هستنو درصداشون مث ما هس

----------


## arman2kc

> آقا خواهشا واس خود مرز و حد و اندازه تعیین نکن ! حداقل بگو همه رو باید بالای 60 -70 بزنم !
> ببین فرق اینکه بگی باید بالای 60 بزنم خیلی با این که بگی 60 بزنم ! امیدوارم منظورمو فهمیده باشی 
> 
> اگ معدلت پاین مث من باید خیلی بخونیم و درصدای بالاتری نسبت به اونایی که با معدل بالا هستنو درصداشون مث ما هس


خیلی ممنون فهمیدم.حالا این درصدا با اعمال معدلم به نظرت منو به کجا میرسونه؟
عربی 100درصد
دینی بالای 80
زبان:بالای 85
ریاضی بالای 30
فیزیک بالای 35
شیمی بالای 50
زبان و ادبیات فارسی بالای 20

----------


## Dayi javad

> خیلی ممنون فهمیدم.حالا این درصدا با اعمال معدلم به نظرت منو به کجا میرسونه؟
> عربی 100درصد
> دینی بالای 80
> زبان:بالای 85
> ریاضی بالای 30
> فیزیک بالای 35
> شیمی بالای 50
> زبان و ادبیات فارسی بالای 20



آخه ادبیات ک 20 رو هیچی نخونی میزنی  :Yahoo (21):  !

ادبیاتو بالای 50 بزنی شاید رتبه ای ک میخوایی بیاری !!

مشکل اینجاس کسی نمیتونه بگه با چه درصدی چن میشی !چون هر ساله میانگین تراز و درصدای بچه ها در حال نوسان !

مثلا شیمی رو ببین تو سال 90 چن نفر بالای 80 زدن! تو سال 94 رو هم ببین!

----------


## arman2kc

اوکی شیرفهم شد :Yahoo (94): 
من با فارسی کلا مشکل دارم چه تو زندگی چه تو درس  :Yahoo (94):  *ادبیات* میخوام بجز لغت و املا بقیه رو همه رو جواب بدم *زبان فارسی* رو فعلا وضعیتم رو نمیدونم بخاطر همین چیز زیادی از درصد ادبیات از خودم نمیدونم

----------


## Dayi javad

> اوکی شیرفهم شد
> من با فارسی کلا مشکل دارم *ادبیات* میخوام بجز لغت و املا بقیه رو همه رو جواب بدم *زبان فارسی* رو فعلا وضعیتم رو نمیدونم بخاطر همین چیز زیادی از درصد ادبیات از خودم نمیدونم


اولا هر چی هم زبان فارسی رو نفهمی اگ خوب بخونیش حداقل دوتا تستشو میتونی بزنی ! بعدشم زبان فارسی فقط 20 درصد ! 80 درصد دیگ رو خوب بخون

----------


## arman2kc

روی قرابت حساب ویژه بازکردم . بخاطر یکم پراکنده بودن ادبیات و ز فارسی درصدش رو نمیدونم چطوری یه ولی من اینجوری واسه خودم میگم:
همه قرابت ها رو میزنم
لغت و املا هیچی نمیزنم :Yahoo (94): 
تاریخ ادبیات یکی دوتا میزنم
آرایه احتمالا همشو میزنم
زبان فارسی هم آمارشو ندارم چطوری یه چند تا سوال میاد ازش چطوری میاد و... ولی بجز مبحث واژه و تکواژ شاید همشو بزنم حالا نمیدونم کلا چند درصد بشه با این چیزایی که گفتم.به نظرت چند درصد میشه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> روی قرابت حساب ویژه بازکردم . بخاطر یکم پراکنده بودن ادبیات و ز فارسی درصدش رو نمیدونم چطوری یه ولی من اینجوری واسه خودم میگم:
> همه قرابت ها رو میزنم
> لغت و املا هیچی نمیزنم
> تاریخ ادبیات یکی دوتا میزنم
> آرایه احتمالا همشو میزنم
> زبان فارسی هم آمارشو ندارم چطوری یه چند تا سوال میاد ازش چطوری میاد و... ولی بجز مبحث واژه و تکواژ شاید همشو بزنم حالا نمیدونم کلا چند درصد بشه با این چیزایی که گفتم.به نظرت چند درصد میشه؟


داداش تقریباً مشکل ترین تست های کنکور تست های زبان فارسی و قرابت هستند داری بر عکس مباحث سخت رو انتخاب میکنی و از مباحث آسون و درصد آور به راحتی میگذری

توصیه میکنم بیخیال املاء و معنی نشی چون به راحتی میتونی 20درصد این قسمت رو کسب کنی
تاریخ ادبیات هم به راحتی میتونی هر سه تا تستش رو بزنی که اینم میشه 12 درصد
آرایه هم که میگی بلدی و میتونی همش رو بزنی خب اینم 12 درصد
زبان فارسی هم میگیم اصلاً هیچیش رو نزنی و از 9 تست قرابت هم 5 تستش رو بزنی میشه 20 درصد
که یه جمع بزنی کلاً میشه 64 درصد اونم تو یه درس ضریب 4 خیلی خیلی کمکت میکنه و تو رتبت تاثیر گذاره

موفق باشی داداش  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## daniad

> روی قرابت حساب ویژه بازکردم . بخاطر یکم پراکنده بودن ادبیات و ز فارسی درصدش رو نمیدونم چطوری یه ولی من اینجوری واسه خودم میگم:
> همه قرابت ها رو میزنم
> لغت و املا هیچی نمیزنم
> تاریخ ادبیات یکی دوتا میزنم
> آرایه احتمالا همشو میزنم
> زبان فارسی هم آمارشو ندارم چطوری یه چند تا سوال میاد ازش چطوری میاد و... ولی بجز مبحث واژه و تکواژ شاید همشو بزنم حالا نمیدونم کلا چند درصد بشه با این چیزایی که گفتم.به نظرت چند درصد میشه؟


لغت و املا از تاریخ ادبیات سخت تر نبست در یه حدن (بجز 1 تست شمارشی املا که بعضی وقتا میاد :/)
آرایه بنظرم سخت تر بقیس 
زبان فارسیم با تمرین و تکرار حل میشه از دستش نده مثلا اون تست تکواژ رو بحذف و بقیه رو بخون 
تاریخ ادبیات تیپ تستاش جدیدا فرق کرده حواست باشه 
قرابت هم که اگه خودت شعور داشته باشی  :Yahoo (4):  و تست کار کنی راحت میزنی 
من خودم دیگه از عید به بعد قرابت هیچ کار نکردم ولی تو آزمونا میزدم کامل معمولا البته تو کنکور امسال بنظرم قرابتاش سخت بود نشد مثل آدم بزنم
فقط یادت باشه 
ادبیات رو با عشق بخون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arman2kc

> داداش تقریباً مشکل ترین تست های کنکور تست های زبان فارسی و قرابت هستند داری بر عکس مباحث سخت رو انتخاب میکنی و از مباحث آسون و درصد آور به راحتی میگذری
> 
> توصیه میکنم بیخیال املاء و معنی نشی چون به راحتی میتونی 20درصد این قسمت رو کسب کنی
> تاریخ ادبیات هم به راحتی میتونی هر سه تا تستش رو بزنی که اینم میشه 12 درصد
> آرایه هم که میگی بلدی و میتونی همش رو بزنی خب اینم 12 درصد
> زبان فارسی هم میگیم اصلاً هیچیش رو نزنی و از 9 تست قرابت هم 5 تستش رو بزنی میشه 20 درصد
> که یه جمع بزنی کلاً میشه 64 درصد اونم تو یه درس ضریب 4 خیلی خیلی کمکت میکنه و تو رتبت تاثیر گذاره
> 
> موفق باشی داداش


مرسی بخاطر درصد بالای قرابت من بیشتر روی قرابت مانور خواهم داد! با کتاب هامون سبطی مطمعنم میتونم همه رو بزنم.
لغت و املا رو به احتمال زیاد هیچی نخونم چون حوصله حفظ کردن حروف های مسخره ی فارسی رو ندارم (ز ظ ذ - ث ص س- ط ت ووووو!)
توی زبان فارسی همه رو میزنم بجز بحث تکواژ که تا الان هم میشه گفت قانون خاصی نداره( :Yahoo (94): ) از روش رد میشم.تاریخ ادبیات هم شاید همه رو بزنم.
در کل...
مشکلم توی ادبیات و فارسی فقط لغت و املا و بحث تکواژ و واژه هست

----------


## arman2kc

از همه ممنون فکر کنم دیگه به تاپیکم نیاز ندارم  :Yahoo (94):  قفلش کنین

----------


## saj8jad

> مرسی بخاطر درصد بالای قرابت من بیشتر روی قرابت مانور خواهم داد! با کتاب هامون سبطی مطمعنم میتونم همه رو بزنم.
> لغت و املا رو به احتمال زیاد هیچی نخونم چون حوصله حفظ کردن حروف های مسخره ی فارسی رو ندارم (ز ظ ذ - ث ص س- ط ت ووووو!)
> توی زبان فارسی همه رو میزنم بجز بحث تکواژ که تا الان هم میشه گفت قانون خاصی نداره() از روش رد میشم.تاریخ ادبیات هم شاید همه رو بزنم.
> در کل...
> مشکلم توی ادبیات و فارسی فقط لغت و املا و بحث تکواژ و واژه هست


به هر حال ادبیات کنکور ضریب 4 هست و تو عمومی ها مهمه  
اگه دقت کرده باشی میبینی که میانگین درصد ادبیات داوطلبای زیر 1000 کنکور 93 حدود 62 درصد بوده و کنکور 94 هم همین حدود بوده ، خب اگر بتونی ادبیات رو بالای 65 درصد بزنی خیلی دستت جلو میفته البته با اون درصدهایی که در پست های قبل اعلام کردی

*نام درس*
*سال 1393*

*سال 1392*


ميانگين

بيشترين درصد در بین 1000 نفر

کمترين درصد در بین 1000 نفر

ميانگين

بيشترين درصد در بین 1000 نفر

کمترين درصد در بین 1000 نفر


ادبيات

62%

94%

26%

89/70%

100%

70/26%


عربي

70%

96%

9%

79/06%

100%

40/25%


معارف اسلامي

68%

94%

30%

94/84%

100%

44%


زبان

72%

100%

00%

66/74%

100%

40/21


رياضي

58%

88%

14%

79/67%

96/40%

40/30%


فيزيک

72%

97%

37%

70/21%

97/10%

10/34%


شيمي

55%

97%

13%

66/43%

100%

80/25%



در هر صورت امیدوارم موفق باشی  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## saj8jad

> از همه ممنون فکر کنم دیگه به تاپیکم نیاز ندارم  قفلش کنین


 :Yahoo (4): 

ر.ا : در هر صورت داداش هر چی بتونی ادبیات رو تو عمومی ها بالا بزنی به نفعت هست  :Yahoo (1):

----------

